# Does יאללה refer to Allah? (God in Islam)



## Timneh

יאללה/yalla is used in Arabic slang (يلا) to mean "come on" or "hurry up". It's a contraction for "ya Allah" (يا الله) which literally means "O God". God in Islam is Allah but as I know in Judaism He is referred to as YHVH (correct me if I'm wrong please). So I was wondering does the Hebrew word יאללה have the same origin as in Arabic or is there a different story behind it? Thanks.


----------



## arielipi

yalla is borrowed from arabic


----------



## Timneh

arielipi said:


> yalla is borrowed from arabic



Thanks. So accordingly, it should have the same origin as in Arabic.


----------



## origumi

Timneh said:


> Thanks. So accordingly, it should have the same origin as in Arabic.


Right. You can try some threads in the Arabic forum like this and this. Seems that the word origin is unclear to Arabs too.


----------



## arbelyoni

Timneh said:


> יאללה/yalla is used in Arabic slang (يلا) to mean "come on" or "hurry up". It's a contraction for "ya Allah" (يا الله) which literally means "O God". God in Islam is Allah but as I know in Judaism He is referred to as YHVH (correct me if I'm wrong please). So I was wondering does the Hebrew word יאללה have the same origin as in Arabic or is there a different story behind it? Thanks.


YHWH is one of God's names (also called "the explicit name" - the proper name of God) and is traditionally never pronounced. When read from the bible it's replaced with either /adonay/ or /elohim/.
Arabic الله is a cognate of אל (/el/, "god") and אלוהים (/elohim/, "the God"), the latter being the standard and common word for God in Hebrew.

יאללה is borrowed from Arabic, as well as other expressions with the word Allah like וואלה /wala/ and יא אללה /ya ala/.


----------



## k8an

Timneh said:


> Thanks. So accordingly, it should have the same origin as in Arabic.



Mar7aba. Ken badde akteb billahje elkuwaitiye bas ma b3refa mnee7  

Sa7. Fi kalimet kteere bil3bre min el3arabe (y3ne, not just words with a common Semitic origin to both Arabic and Hebrew, but directly taken from Arabic). Bas bsara7a, el nes by2oulouha bi lahje ghareebe kteere w it might not be apparent to an outsider unless explicitly pointed out.


----------



## suma

^ok cute. Write in Latin script Kuwaiti Arabic on the Hebrew forum. For those who didn't get what k8an is saying:
_"Welcome (or Hi), I wanted to write in Kuwaiti dialect but I don't know ?
True there are lots of words in Hebrew from Arabic, but frankly people have so many various accents so...
_


----------



## k8an

suma said:


> ^ok cute. Write in Latin script Kuwaiti Arabic on the Hebrew forum. For those who didn't get what k8an is saying:
> _"Welcome (or Hi), I wanted to write in Kuwaiti dialect but I don't know ?
> True there are lots of words in Hebrew from Arabic, but frankly people have so many various accents so...
> _



Thanks 

I meant that I wanted to write in Kuwaiti dialect but I don't know it well so I'll write in Lebanese. 
In the last part I wanted to say that a Hebrew accent sounds extremely strange applied onto the Arabic language and an outsider thus may not realise they are in fact Arabic words.


----------



## mrsonic

"
YHWH is one of God's names (also called "the explicit name" - the proper name of God) and is traditionally never pronounced. When read from the bible it's replaced with either /adonay/ or /elohim/."


is it really a proper name of god or just an imperfect verb which has become a name? 
in arabic yahya is taken as proper name but it is really an imperfect verb.


----------

